

The Mathematics of Origami: Complexity in Creases - mahipal
http://pr.caltech.edu/periodicals/EandS/articles/LXVII1/origami.html

======
raimondious
If you're interested in origami math, there's a conference this summer:
<http://www.origami-usa.org/5osme>

------
mukyu
Oddly enough I was just watching a TED talk on origami and math and
applications thereof by this same author. (
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_lang_folds_way_new...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_lang_folds_way_new_origami.html)
)

